# [Ok] Possibile utilizzare il DTD del sito di gentoo.org ?

## Ghostraider

Salve a tutti.

Recentemente sto riscrivendo testi tecnici in formato XML da pubblicare poi sul Web.

Volevo sapere se fosse possibile utilizzare il DTD del sito di gentoo.org ( per intenderci quello che è linkato nelle guide in formato .xml ) logicamente riportando nel documento che i documenti utilizzando un DTD di un sito esterno di cui sarà visibile il link.

Chiedo perchè il DTD da quello che si vede dalla sintassi XML sembra ben fatto e le guide risultano chiare e ben leggibili.

Che dite ? Sarebbe possibile ?

Ciao.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/index.xml wrote:*   

> Un benvenuto alla documentazione Gentoo! Questa pagina offre una rapida veduta d'insieme sulla documentazione che viene fornita per il progetto Gentoo. La maggior parte di essa viene rilasciata secondo la licenza Creative Commons - Attribution / Share Alike, studiata apposta per la documentazione libera. Tutta la documentazione è anche disponibile in formato stampabile, è sufficiente aggiungere all'url ?style=printable. C'è anche un link "Stampa" nell'angolo in alto a destra di ogni documento

 

questa è la pagina di riferimento della creative commons

l'unico problema è sapere se il file DTD è sotto la creative commons. potresti provare a contattare il responsabile della documentazione e sentire lui.

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao ho guardato il sito e riporto quanto segue:

 *Quote:*   

> Tu sei libero:
> 
> di riprodurre, distribuire, comunicare al pubblico, esporre in pubblico, rappresentare, eseguire o recitare l'opera
> 
> di creare opere derivate
> ...

 

Se per "creare opere derivate", si intende che posso derivare documenti da altri esistenti non miei, sembra fattibile la cosa.

Giusto ?

----------

## !equilibrium

a me sembra una richiesta senza senso, il DTD non è un 'documento' in senso stretto, ne tanto meno un'opera intellettuale, ma è un file di configurazione per i file XML, per cui non capisco perchè vi dobbiate scervellare sulle questioni dei copyright; rigiro la frittata, se uno dei developers di gentoo crea un file di configurazione per il pacchetto 'A' voi gli chiede il permesso di usarlo?   :Wink: 

----------

## Ghostraider

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> a me sembra una richiesta senza senso, il DTD non è un 'documento' in senso stretto, ne tanto meno un'opera intellettuale, ma è un file di configurazione per i file XML, per cui non capisco perchè vi dobbiate scervellare sulle questioni dei copyright; rigiro la frittata, se uno dei developers di gentoo crea un file di configurazione per il pacchetto 'A' voi gli chiede il permesso di usarlo?  

 

Si in effetti è vero...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Allora procedo grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> a me sembra una richiesta senza senso, il DTD non è un 'documento' in senso stretto, ne tanto meno un'opera intellettuale, ma è un file di configurazione per i file XML, per cui non capisco perchè vi dobbiate scervellare sulle questioni dei copyright; rigiro la frittata, se uno dei developers di gentoo crea un file di configurazione per il pacchetto 'A' voi gli chiede il permesso di usarlo?  

 

Io posso anche distribuire un sw libero ma volere che il mio sito rimanga solo mio e non concedere a nessuno l'autorizzazione di usare DTD CSS o altro, in fondo in italia la legge attribuisce all'autore di un'opera tutti i diritti a meno che lui non li voglia esplicitamente condividere con altri.

Fortunatamente essendo il sito sotto licenza Creative Commons - Attribution / Share Alike si può usarne il DTD (o altro) per elaborare opere proprie rispettando la licenza.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io posso anche distribuire un sw libero ma volere che il mio sito rimanga solo mio e non concedere a nessuno l'autorizzazione di usare DTD CSS o altro, in fondo in italia la legge attribuisce all'autore di un'opera tutti i diritti a meno che lui non li voglia esplicitamente condividere con altri.
> 
> Fortunatamente essendo il sito sotto licenza Creative Commons - Attribution / Share Alike si puï¿½ usarne il DTD (o altro) per elaborare opere proprie rispettando la licenza.

 

il problema Ã¨ che non stai parlando di una tua opera intellettuale, stiamo parlando di un file di configurazione... Ã¨ come pretendere che il tag <div> che hai utilizzato nell'html del tuo sito personale non debba mai + essere utilizzato da nessun'altro perchÃ¨ Ã¨ una tua opera d'intelletto. E' un discorso che non sta in piedi.

il fine di un DTD Ã¨ quello di definire le componenti ammesse nella costruzione di un documento XML, non Ã¨ quindi una tua opera di intelletto e nemmeno puoi applicarci delle licenze (o qualsiasi altro genere di copyright), e questo vale sia per l'html che i CSS o altro linguaggio di markup, discorso diverso invece Ã¨ per i testi, le immagini, i suoni o i filmati contenuti nella pagina web. Ad essi, e solo a loro vengono applicati i copyright.

Altrimenti Tim Berners-Lee ti fa causa   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il problema Ã¨ che non stai parlando di una tua opera intellettuale, stiamo parlando di un file di configurazione... Ã¨ come pretendere che il tag <div> che hai utilizzato nell'html del tuo sito personale non debba mai + essere utilizzato da nessun'altro perchÃ¨ Ã¨ una tua opera d'intelletto. E' un discorso che non sta in piedi.
> 
> 

 

 :Confused:  anche un file di configurazione per il solo fatto di essere stato creato da qualcuno Ã¨ ritenuto dalla legge italiana un'opera d'intelletto e quindi tutelata dal copyright.

Inoltre vorrei farti notare che il tuo esempio del tag <div> non calza assolutamente. Se io scrivo un libro questo Ã¨ tutelato da copyright ma questo non significa che nessun altro puÃ² scrivere un libro usando la parola "fine" perchÃ¨ io l'ho scritta nel mio libro... stiamo parlando di copyright, non di brevetto.

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il fine di un DTD Ã¨ quello di definire le componenti ammesse nella costruzione di un documento XML, non Ã¨ quindi una tua opera di intelletto e nemmeno puoi applicarci delle licenze (o qualsiasi altro genere di copyright), e questo vale sia per l'html che i CSS o altro linguaggio di markup, discorso diverso invece Ã¨ per i testi, le immagini, i suoni o i filmati contenuti nella pagina web. Ad essi, e solo a loro vengono applicati i copyright.
> 
> 

 

Il sito csszengarden (per fare un esempio) chiede che chi posta un css lo rilasci sotto una determinata licenza o (per fare un altro esempio) il sito italiano http://www.mestierediscrivere.com/testi/copybasics.htm chiarisce alcuni concetti sul copyright e internet.

Il copyright si applica a qualsiasi opera dell'intelletto e quindi css, dtd, html ricadono sotto questa definizione, non i singoli tag, come erroneamente avevi supposto tu, ma l'intero documento.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

[OT] Darkangel posso sapere che charset usi? non riesco MAI a vedere le tue lettere accentate! UTF-8?

----------

## Kernel78

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> [OT] Darkangel posso sapere che charset usi? non riesco MAI a vedere le tue lettere accentate! UTF-8?

 

 :Confused:  e non potevi mandargli un mp per chiederglielo ?

----------

## Luca89

Comunque si, credo che utilizzi UTF-8 prova a cambiare codifica nel browser.

----------

## LastHope

Ciao a tutti,

riporto in auge questo topic proprio perché mi piacerebbe usare il CSS fornito dalla documentazione per scrive un help-document per il mio progettino open-source...cosa dovrei quindi fare?

Posso utilizzarlo senza problemi (io per correttezza metterei un link a gentoo  :Wink:  ) o devo aggiungere riferimenti ben precisi al documento?

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## Kernel78

Per la legge italiana tutto ciò che è presente su internet è sotto copyright e a meno che non ci sia autorizzazione scritta da parte dell'autore non si può copiare nulla.

Il fatto che la documentazione risieda su un server americano potrebbe addirittura peggiorare le cose visto che gli americani tutelano il copyright molto più di noi quindi a meno che tu non abbia un'autorizzazione dell'autore o non abbia voglia di testare la tua fortuna contro la legge ti sconsiglierei di copiarti il css.

----------

## LastHope

Capisco...peccato  :Sad: 

Non credo esista un layout piú bello di quello della documentazione gentoo per poter spiegare degli how-to  :Smile: ...

Grazie comunque

LastHope

----------

## Kernel78

Nulla ti viete di fare una richiesta (e nel caso ti rispondano salvati la risposta).

Mal che vada ti dicono di no.

----------

## LastHope

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Nulla ti viete di fare una richiesta (e nel caso ti rispondano salvati la risposta).
> 
> Mal che vada ti dicono di no.

 

Ho provato a scrivere...vediamo  :Smile: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## shogun_panda

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> a me sembra una richiesta senza senso, il DTD non è un 'documento' in senso stretto, ne tanto meno un'opera intellettuale, ma è un file di configurazione per i file XML, per cui non capisco perchè vi dobbiate scervellare sulle questioni dei copyright; rigiro la frittata, se uno dei developers di gentoo crea un file di configurazione per il pacchetto 'A' voi gli chiede il permesso di usarlo?  

 

Bè...come specifichi anche più in basso, il DTD specifica la lista di tag XML e la loro sequenza dentro un file XML...

Però ho la vaga impressione che ghostraider parlasse in realtà del foglio di stile XSL...

PS: Si...è solo per essere pignoli...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## LastHope

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Nulla ti viete di fare una richiesta (e nel caso ti rispondano salvati la risposta).
> 
> Mal che vada ti dicono di no.

 

Sembra non ci siano grossi problemi  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> All of our documentation including all pages of the website are licensed
> 
> under the creative commons[1]. You may reuse any of it as long as you
> ...

 

Il nome e il logo ovviamente non mi interessano, quindi devo trovare gli autori e mantenere la lista (aggiungendo link anche alla creative commons  :Smile: )

Mucho bene direi, no?  :Wink: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## Kernel78

Visto ? Bastava chiedere  :Wink: 

----------

